# ECHO rant



## blackwave (Oct 22, 2013)

Well if you think about it, gotv system aside. Earth is ours, we own every single little part of it, state lines country boarders don't matter. home is our birth right. On one hand Gaia is dying. what can we do? this summer i'm planting seeds in their specific regions. but weather is changing.. we need to follow and connect with the spirit of Nature to know where to go from here. water ways are drying or being redirected. I live on a pond, they killed our beavers! we talk about communes and escaping the pavement and money, but is this going to make it go away make it stop? 


Hunting, hah, that is a farce. moreso than white chocolate. Ocean has so many dead zones aka areas where no living thing underwater can travel through because there is very low or 0% oxygen in the water.and there are not enough fish to keep all the animals in de sea and us aliving. hunting deer and caribou, that borders on blood thirsty primitivisim at this point. I'mnot pointing fingers,i am just saying. Animal life worldwide is dwindling. I'monly in the NE i can't say everywhere is suffering industrialization but jesus funk we can't keep living this way. what happened to the turtles.... it's questions like these

Sure sure yeah, we can make our own camps. 
we need inventors, musicians, poets, artists, chemists, scientists, eccentric people who Love n aren't afraid to say ef you to every border book inforcement law guide program on the earth. or inside of it. Anyone like space? we should make transportation off ground (we need to get off the ground) think about, this space is limitless inits possibilities open for interpretation - we can create anything we choose and we don't ( like rebels) need anyone to tell us that this or that is the only technology available to us or our rebel scientists in this corner of Space. hell we may as well come up with something totally new that they've never even dreamed of, 


It means not being afraid of your life, and willing to laugh hysterically or die for something that matters to you personally. that freaks themout. because if you're not in fear of anything they don't have a choke hold on ur belief of yourself, your friends! or the planet. and if any one ANYONE tries to tell you that there are such and odd choices we can make inorder to continue living here on the earth without it killing us off is that it's only from their perspective one where they reign. I guess i'm ranting. I don't presume to tell you what you already know

but like, do punks really hate hippies? and do hitch hikers really smell that good? what if there was an ambient combination of freight riders and bicyclists or whom ever going about with smiles handing out incense and making conversational art , word of a week- long festival about in the months to come..

if you comment, rant.
Endrant.


----------



## Pepin (Oct 22, 2013)

In feel like I just read the biggest hippy rant ever.


----------



## Tude (Oct 22, 2013)

Pepin said:


> In feel like I just read the biggest hippy rant ever.



hehe - I wasn't sure. Kinda going on the "ambient combination of freight riders and bicyclists or whom ever going about with smiles handing out incense and making conversational art". Never handed out incense on my long distance bicycling trips, if anything it would be advice for people to grab some febreeze or something when I passed by, hehe. But in all, still a funky read/write.


----------

